# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Inundaciones en la C. Valenciana

## Un esquiador

Ahora si que se llenarán los pozos de Castellón, vaya pasada lo que ha caido por ahí!!!, habrá que plantearse hacer embalses cerca del mar, pudiera ser una posibilidad, o no?

Saludos

----------


## sergi1907

Pues quizás sea una solución, ya que en el mediterráneo en una buena levantada se pueden acumular muchos litros de agua.

----------


## Xuquer

Un poco dificil lo veo yo eso de un embalse en la costa  :Confused:   las montañas y valles están más al interior y en el supuesto que las hubiere se tendrian que inundar tierras habitadas o explotadas agricola o industrialmente...dificil.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

salu2  :Wink:

----------

